# Is Hilton Kensington in London OK?



## elaine (Mar 13, 2008)

It's on Holland Ave, near Holland station---close to Notting Hill.  Reviews are very mixed. Anyone stayed there? Is this hotel OK?  Is the area OK? We want to do typical tourist things--maybe Hop-On Sightseeing bus.

I would like to stay here b/c got a really good deal on a hotel, breakfast and dinner package.  We are only there 2 nights before a cruise. Thanks, Elaine


----------

